# DFWdude's lawn journal



## DFWdude

We moved into our current house 27 SEPT 2019. Here is a picture of the lawn we inherited.



When spring 2020 hit, there were more weeds than grass. I hadnt found this site yet, so I hit it with all sorts of chemicals. Some worked, some didnt. My wife and I ended up spending time each night ripping weeds out by hand. When we each filled a 5gal bucket, we'd stop for the day. Shockingly, that process went on for a looooong time.

I spot leveled an area, fired my landscaper in April and took over the upkeep, and fertilized as best I could.

Here are some pictures from 03 JUL 2020







I found this site when I ran into irrigation issues around AUG, and I'm so glad to have this resource!

Here is a picture from last week, as things are declining into fall.



The lawn still has a nasty thatch issue, and feels like you're walking on a wet sponge. Come spring time, I will scalp, dethatch, level and start reel mowing. Will definitely post updates as actions take place. Just wanted to get the thread primed for action!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Looks like you have a great base to build from, nice and thick. Exactly what I would do too; get that extra height and thatch off and mow it lowwwww.


----------



## DFWdude

Started the year with a front yard scalp





Also, due to some life events I dont think that I'll be able to reel mow everything. Current plan is to reel mow the front, and a small section of the back. The remainder will get dealt with via the ztr.

Spring weeds exploded this year, even w a heavy pre-e. So dealing with those and will then scalp the back.


----------



## DFWdude

Decked the backyard to an inch in preparation for dethatching and scalping


----------



## DFWdude

Dethatched maybe a 1/3 of the back yard. Holy moly I have a thatch problem!! I mean, I knew I did...but yikes.


----------



## DFWdude

A better comparison shot of the progress thus far. Left side has been dethatched.


----------



## DFWdude

Finished detatching and scalped my area to be reel mowed.


----------



## DFWdude

Have been regularly reel mowing the areas that I will maintain short, but have been bad at logging the mows on my calendar. Will do so from now on so I have a record to compare against next year.

Reel Mowed today. Still waiting for 80degree temps, so things have not greened up too much yet.


----------



## DFWdude

Backyard area where I am reel mowing is coming in well

March 31



April 7



April 12


----------



## DFWdude

Just had some downspout pop up emitters tied into our drainage line. The crew asked if I had a reel mower. 
First people to notice. I almost hugged them.


----------



## GoDawgs

My back hurts just reading this. A lot of work. What a beautiful yard and property! I'm sure it will be worth the extra effort soon.


----------



## DFWdude

GoDawgs said:


> My back hurts just reading this. A lot of work. What a beautiful yard and property! I'm sure it will be worth the extra effort soon.


Many thanks, sir. Much appreciated!


----------



## DFWdude

Making progress


----------



## DFWdude

Golf ball for HOC reference


----------



## DFWdude

Well, I have decided to try and reel mow the entire lawn. Even w full green up incomplete, i can tell how much better it will look. Plus, the mowing is sort of addicting. 
Gonna fill some more bags w clipping tonight!


----------



## DFWdude

Snuck some mowing in during lunch


----------



## UltimateLawn

Looking really good!


----------



## DFWdude

UltimateLawn said:


> Looking really good!


Thanks! What part of Dallas are you in?


----------



## UltimateLawn

Grapevine. Trying to do St Aug here in direct sunlight and fighting bermudagrass encroachment. Lots of destruction/rebuild going on over here. I need to send some updated pics on my journal.


----------



## DFWdude

I'm next door in the oh-so-evil town town that just got international attention with our election. 
Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## DFWdude

Knocked it out before tonight's rain.


----------



## TJ_FortWorth

Looking really good!


----------



## DFWdude

TJ_FortWorth said:


> Looking really good!


Thank you! Glad y'all appreciate all the hard work!


----------



## DFWdude

Spent lunch cutting the whole thing, front and back. 
Mowing only (no trimming/edging, blower) took 70min. Wish the mower was wider and faster! Maybe next year...

You can see the area i've been reel mowing all spring closest to the pool. Already a nice deep green.


----------



## DFWdude

Enjoying the turf


----------



## DFWdude

My first morning dew shot lol
Disregard the wet spot that I am rehabbing


----------



## DFWdude

Front yard drive-by pic from this AM


----------



## DFWdude

A fresh mow in the back. Shocked how much it grew in 4 days.


----------



## Getting Fat

nice morning dew shot


----------



## mallu

DFWdude said:


> A fresh mow in the back. Shocked how much it grew in 4 days.


That is a lot of ground to cover but nice work thus far Sir.  
I'm not gonna lie, I missed a week because of the rain and the grass and weeds exploded. Now with the rain coming in again, I may have to go a few more days without cutting it. Not sure what to expect this Friday. :|


----------



## DFWdude

mallu said:


> DFWdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fresh mow in the back. Shocked how much it grew in 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of ground to cover but nice work thus far Sir.
> I'm not gonna lie, I missed a week because of the rain and the grass and weeds exploded. Now with the rain coming in again, I may have to go a few more days without cutting it. Not sure what to expect this Friday. :|
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Sounds like you may be in for an HOC reset. Sure hope not!


----------



## DFWdude

More mowing, and a bit of spot leveling


----------



## DFWdude

Dropped the monthly fertilizer last night just ahead of a week of rain. 
This spring has been a strange one!


----------



## DFWdude

Snuck in a mow during lunch before the rain starts back up. Will hopefully be able to edge and blow later this afternoon.


----------



## DFWdude

Tried to get rid of the ugly white clean-outs.


----------



## DFWdude

The lawn really needed cut, and with more T storms ahead for 2 days I did some mowing in the light rain while I had the chance. The cali trimmer did just fine, but it left some decent stripes of clippings, so I had to blow them around afterward.

I am again shocked at how much it grew in a few days. I guess that a healthy lawn grows fast!

I also got two compliments from neighbors over the weekend. People are noticing the results!


----------



## DFWdude

For ref, I am on the 4th lowest setting of the cali.


----------



## DFWdude

Heaviest rain i've ever seen in texas just rolled through


----------



## DFWdude

@Feltner your vids have helped me get here


----------



## Feltner

Looking awesome, man. Glad I could help. Appreciate ya supporting the channel. You've got a beautiful property there...the total package. Keep up the great work!


----------



## DFWdude

I know that this pales in comparison to the pros on here, but I'm really happy with it thus far. I'm calling it grasstroturf 🤣


----------



## dubyadubya87

Looking tight @DFWdude!


----------



## DFWdude

Just entered a brave new world... hoping it works well.

Thanks @Boy_meets_lawn

Mower house is on backorder, so I'll fab up some temporary shelter for it


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Nice. Looks like your going to have some extra time on your hands now. It really makes it easier to focus on other aspects of lawn care. Once you run through the factory blades check out the endurance blades.


----------



## SeanBB

@DFWdude you ever thought of cutting those cleanouts lower and putting them inside of a small box? Your yard and house look amazing but those clean outs definitely stand out.


----------



## DFWdude

SeanBB said:


> @DFWdude you ever thought of cutting those cleanouts lower and putting them inside of a small box? Your yard and house look amazing but those clean outs definitely stand out.


Sir, I don't know why I never thought of this, but thank you! Stay tuned.


----------



## DFWdude

This one will be a challenge. The main pipe is barely below the surface, so there is no room to cut it lower and drop it below grade.


----------



## DFWdude

The easy one is done


----------



## SeanBB

@DFWdude if it comes off the main drain pipe and there is no tee fitting (ie: terminates at an elbow) can you cut the main pipe and then install a street 90 with a female adapter on the 90? It should save you a few inches on height...but yes...you may need to dig a smidge more. shouldnt be difficult though! If you do need a little more height savings you can always cut the street down a smidge because it is a non-pressured line, but watch out for where the fitting starts to taper..dont wanna cut that far down.

Sooo...mainline -->street 90-->female adapter-->threaded plug

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Charlotte-Pipe-4-in-PVC-Sch-40-90-Degree-Elbow-PVC-02300-2000/203822022?MERCH=REC-_-pip_alternatives-_-100347468-_-203822022-_-N


----------



## SeanBB

also, is this a gutter cleanout or for your sewer?


----------



## DFWdude

Its a clean-out for some gutters and pool deck drains. The line basically takes the water away from the house and pool, and dumps it back into the yard where it can naturally runoff.

I melted the old cap off and was left with this:



I was thinking of cutting a 3" clean out fitting down to an inch or so, and then stuffing it into the 4" hole and using a flush cap. But I found a simpler solution...


----------



## SeanBB

@DFWdude LOL that's why I asked, I figured just add a drain cover. much easier!


----------



## DFWdude

@SeanBB Thanks for spurring these changes. Much appreciated!


----------



## DFWdude

Day one of automowing... I am not a fan. Based on what it did today in 9 hours, it would need a full 45hours (at least) to get everything. That means the full lawn will never be at the same level. And since the thing drives around like Stevie Wonder on a sheet of ice, the unevenness will show itself via the random paths of the mower. 
Maybe it will get better? But day one review is one and a half stars.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

I bet within 2 weeks your initial review has changed. I bet in 3 days at whatever schedule its on now covers that area completely. You can set it to run 24 hours a day if you want to expedite the process but I'd just let it go and wait.


----------



## dubyadubya87

I've never looked into these, but would never have imagined it doing a random pattern like that. Just assumed it would mow in straight lines or diagonals, whatever you programmed it to.


----------



## DFWdude

I hoped the GPS feature would allow it to cut more in patterns than randomly, but I think it simply tracks the location to tell me where it has been.

IMO, the mower should offer different cutting modes. You can tell it to cut in a spiral pattern, but only for a small area; Like a roomba spot clean, which seems useless in a grass mowing application. I wish I could drop a pin on my yard's map, tell it to go there and start cutting in a spiral until its done, hits the outer boundary, or needs a charge. 
With today's tech, the random mow seems archaic.


----------



## DFWdude

I have now been running the machine from 10:30am to midnight since THU. Here is the current state of the yard. The mower paths are more noticeable in person.







Also, the mower ran over the perimeter wire. I did a quick splice and the dealer will come do a permanent one in a few days.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Did they not trench the line when they installed the mower? I have mine a few inches under the soil so I dont cut it mowing so low or aerating.

Also you could override the schedule and just let it run 24 hours for a day or two to get everything level then go back to the scheduled mowing.


----------



## DFWdude

They trenched it, but did a small area by hand near my fiber line. And this was in that area.


----------



## DFWdude

It's just getting worse back there 



Going to utilize the Husqvarna crown commitment and return it.


----------



## DFWdude

Well, the return has officially been requested. My dealer was very understanding, and is even trying to get the install cost back to me.

Going to pickup a 25" commercial cali and shave some time off the backyard. My calculation says it will save 13 passes, and with its extra .5mph, another 10min beyond that. So roughly 23 min back to me each mow.

I'll begin pgr application when my travel schedule picks up.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@DFWdude , love your mower scientific analysis! As for robotic mowers, I don't think I'll be using one unless I switch over to Bermuda from St Aug. Given how hot our DFW summers can be and my open sun front lawn I may be doing this switch as early as next season.


----------



## DFWdude

Larger mower just got delivered. Will put her to use tomorrow.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Color me jealous!


----------



## DFWdude

First mow complete. Faster...sort of. 
The drum needs to be adjusted down further bc it barely engages the ground. But with it doing some of the job and me pushing it along, it still got the job done much faster. I cut it a bit shorter than usual to do a mini reset, so there is some visible brown.



Edit; Added two links to the chain, and now I have full ground contact.


----------



## DFWdude

Almost back to pre-robot status.


----------



## DFWdude

I was just having a cold one and remembered that I forgot to put down my monthly fert before the irrigation system goes to work in the early AM. So I was just out spreading granulars in the dark. But job done!


----------



## DFWdude

Marked the lawn off in 4k sq ft areas and put down some certainty to help fix my nutsedge problem


----------



## DFWdude

Double cut today
Verticutting on Monday


----------



## DFWdude

Front yard; me vs next door


----------



## UltimateLawn

@DFWdude , VERY impressive! Looks great!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Line of Domination


----------



## DFWdude

Verticutting


----------



## DFWdude

I did not verticut the grass next to the fence.



Post verticutting mow. Apparently the verticutter left wheel marks (2nd pic)


----------



## DFWdude

Still recovering from verticut


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

Coming back nicely post-verticut


----------



## DFWdude

Scalped a small section to see how low I can maintain it with a cal trimmer


----------



## DFWdude

Updated cleanouts; turf has fully recovered around them. Looks so much better.

Thanks again @SeanBB


----------



## DFWdude

One of these days I'll mow in straight lines!


----------



## DFWdude

Todays mow

Is it normal to have some brown clippings?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Did you start PGR yet, and how often are you mowing?


----------



## DFWdude

No pgr yet. Mowing every 3


----------



## Amoo316

I mow "in a straight line", get to the other side and wonder if there was more then water in my mowing cup. I feel your pain dude.


----------



## DFWdude

Trying to adjust 25" reel to bedknife. Thank God i had thick gloves on. 
My mower was a "lightly used demo," but I think it was used way more than disclosed 10 times. Adjustment is really fighting me; no contact to locked up with no in between.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@DFWdude , whoa...good to hear you are ok. I'll stick with rotary for my StAug!


----------



## Amoo316

@DFWdude has that mower severed any limbs yet? I've been following off and on in the Cal Trimmer thread. When you get done I wouldn't mind if you would spend some time and hook us up with an after action report of what issues you were having and possibly why.


----------



## DFWdude

@Amoo316 sure will. As soon as I get it sorted I'll put the cliffs notes in here!


----------



## DFWdude

Ok Lawn Fam, 
for those of you who followed along in the cal trimmer thread, I am back in business! I will type up a detailed summary of what I did to the mower later today, but I just mowed and the mower;
-laid down the best stripes it has ever produced
-Produced DRAMATICALLY finer clippings
-Left no clipping stripes with each pass
-Shot out clippings at least 2x farther than it had
-Had no brown clippings


----------



## Amoo316

This is going to be good and comical in more ways than one. I was about to ping you and make sure you still had 10 fingers and 10 toes at this point.


----------



## DFWdude

Backstory:
I bought a "light used, maybe 10 times" 25" commercial cal trimmer from my local distributor. I acquired it the evening of 09 JUN 2021 and started using it the next day.

After a recent mow I inquired on TLF why I might be getting brown clippings, and one of the replies suggested that my RTBK clearance might be too large and thus the mower could be pulling up roots etc. Upon investigation, I found this to be exactly the case so I set off to fix the issue.

I loosened the three adjustment bolts on each side of the mower (the drive side are a PITA to reach with the 10 blade) and began tapping the adjustment hubs. But nothing happened. So I tapped harder. Still, nothing happened. So I looked closely at what was going on, and realized that the hubs didn't move in/out and up/down, but rather they rotate around the shaft on a cam. Voila!

So I began tapping to make rotational hub adjustments, but the reel would go from free spinning to almost locked up. I tried this many times, and always got the same result; I could never find the sweet spot of minimal contact. I could also never get it to cut paper, but did manage to slice my index finger through some heavy gloves while trying to rotate the reel to see if it would cut paper. Lesson learned.

I then went about backlapping as best I could. Since I could never find the 'light contact' zone, all I could do was fight through the heavy contact. I did this with a 2' wooden breaker bar or sorts, and manually backspun the reel while applying 80 grit compound. Over and over and over. Then I was able to use my HD corded mud drill to power the rotation. But it still would not cut paper, so I had to repeat the process several times.

When it finally would cut paper, it still had mild contact/interference with the bedknife. So I backlapped as much as I could and then went about putting the mower back together. Should have been a piece of cake, but with the extreme adjustment required to get it to cut paper, the drive chain was now too long. So I had to remove a link, and then it seemed that the chain was too short. Luckily, the idler/tensioner was in the way, so instead of it riding on top of the chain I now have it riding under the chain, pushing it upward. Not ideal, but it works.

As you can see above, the mow came out great (at least in my eyes). Definitely the best the lawn has looked while under my care.

Again, no brown clippings. No clipping stripes. Way finer clippings. Clippings were thrown way further from the reel. Best stripes it has produced.

It was a PITA, but a good learning experience.

I will replace the bedknife and try to find someone to grind the reel this off season.


----------



## Amoo316

You forgot to mention how many beers and how many inappropriate words were used in this process?

I'm glad you were able to at least get it serviceable and cutting up to expectations. It's really unfortunate that you're going to have to look for replacement parts so soon on a VERY lightly used demo.

All I could think of when getting ready to read this was, "this is fixin to be some ******* "stuff" right here". It's amazing to me you couldn't spin it over with the mud drill. I can't imagine how many times you thought you were going to break something.

I don't do that whole reel thing you guys dabble in, but do they make a more aggressive compound than 80 grit? Something like a 36 or a 60.


----------



## DFWdude

Zero beers, zero tears and countless verbal smears. 
It was an f bomb factory.

Im sure someone makes a heavier compound, but it shouldn't be required on a reel.


----------



## SGrabs33

Glad you got it going well!

80 grid is the standard the trimmer sells. I've never heard of someone using something lowers. If that's needed than a grind is most likely more needed.

You can really see those groves coming through in the grass!

You can buy a 1/2 link #40 of Amazon to ge that chain running in the correct side.

Looking good!


----------



## DFWdude

This makes me happy


----------



## DFWdude

Another good mow with the 25"


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

Spot leveling; 24 hrs of growth. Wow


----------



## DFWdude

Why cant I ever remember to take pictures WITH the stripes?!


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

The 25" needed another adjustment. Never fun, but always worth it


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

My lawn!!


----------



## DFWdude

Anything for the kiddos


----------



## DFWdude

300lbs down, going to need another 600 or so to right the ship. Might just hold off until spring when I do the whole yard.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Did you lay the sand to level or to repair 'kid damage'?


----------



## DFWdude

@UltimateLawn Kid damage and the heavy duty dolly that was used to bring the slide in and out left some serious tire ruts.


----------



## UltimateLawn

It's bermuda so it will repair itself by tomorrow morning. :lol:

St Aug here in DFW...probably the whole season to repair! :|


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

A different angle


----------



## UltimateLawn

@DFWdude ...very nice as we head into Fall!


----------



## DFWdude

UltimateLawn said:


> @DFWdude ...very nice as we head into Fall!


Many thanks!


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

The damaged areas from the slide are recovering nicely...but you can still see some dolly tracks.


----------



## DFWdude

Long story short, I have just acquired a new mower


----------



## DFWdude

I inadvertently did a mini scalp w the new mower. The hoc was set a touch lower that my previous machine, and I think that the extra weight of this machine caused it to hit a few high spots.

Closing out my first year of reel mowing with continued progress!


----------



## DFWdude

It is still growing strong


----------



## DFWdude

Still mowing every 3 - 4 days


----------



## DFWdude

Got an hour meter / tach for the 260


----------



## DFWdude

Early Nov and still looking decent! Getting a mow today.


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

Nov 29 and still pretty dang green!


----------



## DFWdude

Still rocking some serious green. I am having a winter weed issue though. Mostly on the perimeters. Maybe my pre-e didnt get those areas as well?


----------



## ADanto6840

Wow, that's *incredibly* green for this time of year and the average temperatures in Dallas, eh? Looks great though - I'm jealous!

I'm closely watching soil temps here in Vegas & counting down the days til mowing season will hopefully be in full swing, and things will green up. I'll probably do some overseeding this fall, I'd love to have even 50% of the green you've got at this time a year from now!

Good stuff.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@DFWdude ... how's that green now...after the cold blast?


----------



## DFWdude

It was white until this afternoon, then the snow and ice melted allowing the dormant brown to come back out. Cant wait for spring!


----------



## DFWdude

Today was scalp day. Never fun, but always worth it.


----------



## DFWdude

The 260 stalled out a lot so I guess I was taking too much off per pass. So I went over everything at .25" and cleaned up the clippings. Then I dropped it down to .165" and it was still stalling. I'm thinking it was due to uneven dirt and not too much grass. 
Gotta get it leveled this year!


----------



## Getting Fat

does your area not offer city compost? Just wondering why your clippings are in big contractor grade plastic bags


----------



## DFWdude

My city does not. The landfill nearby actually does, but I have to get the clippings there in something.


----------



## DFWdude

Shocked how green the back got two days post-scalp


----------



## DFWdude

First mow post-scalp


----------



## DFWdude

Greening up nicely with the heat



Going to remove the wax myrtle stumps soon. The winter's cold weather killed them, and i took them down before they fully shriveled up and shed their buds and leaves.


----------



## Getting Fat

Looking good man. You got more green up there than I've seen in Austin


----------



## DFWdude

Getting Fat said:


> Looking good man. You got more green up there than I've seen in Austin


Thanks! I'm quite surprised, as this time last year it was still full dormant. Seems that once its maintained short it stays greener longer, and get greener sooner?


----------



## DFWdude

The greening continues. Needs a mow tomorrow


----------



## UltimateLawn

@DFWdude, great start for the Spring!


----------



## ag_fishing

DFWdude said:


> Getting Fat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man. You got more green up there than I've seen in Austin
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm quite surprised, as this time last year it was still full dormant. Seems that once its maintained short it stays greener longer, and get greener sooner?
Click to expand...

I mean. We did have over a week of below freezing temps last year and near 0 degrees :lol:

Looking forward to seeing it once it's fully green.


----------



## DFWdude

Mowed at 45 degrees from the last mow and was surprised how many high spots (dirt, not grass) slowed the 260 down. I am using a lower hoc this season, so I likely floated over these anomalies last year.



Will clean up the clipping later today or tomorrow. Too windy to try to wrangle them now, and hoping nature relocates them before I get to it.


----------



## DFWdude

Amazing how much faster it seems to be growing this year at a shorter HOC.

I'd say ~65% green-up so far.


----------



## Redtwin

Looking great! I see you have the same issue as I do regarding straight stripes.


----------



## DFWdude

Redtwin said:


> Looking great! I see you have the same issue as I do regarding straight stripes.


Thanks. I swear that a slight breeze pushes me off line!!


----------



## DFWdude

Doing some small leveling, trying to push growth in the small section next to the driveway (far side) with some plugs, and the back is well on its way.


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

Getting greener


----------



## DFWdude

Quick mow tonight


----------



## DFWdude

One direction done, will make a 2nd pass at 90degrees.


----------



## DFWdude

Verticut 2 directions, sucked up the junk with the rotary mower.





Fertilizer tomorrow, and rain on Sunday


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Amazing progress!! Great looking property and lawn, nice work!


----------



## DFWdude

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Amazing progress!! Great looking property and lawn, nice work!


Much appreciated!


----------



## DFWdude

Fabbed up a connector such that both HOC adjusters now work in unison. Much cheaper than the deere part.


----------



## littlehuman

DFWdude said:


> Fabbed up a connector such that both HOC adjusters now work in unison. Much cheaper than the deere part.


lol this is brilliant, nice work!


----------



## DFWdude

Pretty beat up after the verticutting. 1st mow since that was done.


----------



## DFWdude

Day 6, post verticut


----------



## DFWdude

Day 7, post verticut


----------



## DFWdude

Day 8 with a fresh mow.



Taken from a lower position with phone.


----------



## DFWdude

All I could get on short notice. Its time for a green!


----------



## DFWdude

Gonna try to maintain .125" hoc

Took it from .35" to .25". Then down to .105". Applied sand, leveled and watered.


----------



## dubyadubya87

DFWdude said:


> Gonna try to maintain .125" hoc


 Nice project! Will you suppress that area? I can't recall if you use PGR.


----------



## DFWdude

I have it, but have not used it yet. I work from home so I just mow a lot. But as work travel opens up post 'rona, i likely will.


----------



## Dono1183

DFWdude said:


> Gonna try to maintain .125" hoc
> 
> Took it from .35" to .25". Then down to .105". Applied sand, leveled and watered.


This will be fun to watch!


----------



## DFWdude

Mowed, put some urea down on the green and watered it in, and a rare front yard shot.


----------



## DFWdude

Fresh mow, and the green is filling in pretty quickly.


----------



## DFWdude

Quite a diff in 9 days. There are still some thin spots, so I will give it a few more days before I deck it down to .100" and then maintain at .125"


----------



## DFWdude

I decided to mow it at my current hoc, to help force lateral growth. At this hoc there was no snowplowing of the sand.


----------



## DFWdude

Just a mow


----------



## DFWdude

Getting close to full coverage


----------



## dubyadubya87

Snap an up close shot next time? I'm always curious how tight/thick other's turf is at lower cut levels. You'll be three-putting in no time it looks like!


----------



## DFWdude

dubyadubya87 said:


> Snap an up close shot next time? I'm always curious how tight/thick other's turf is at lower cut levels. You'll be three-putting in no time it looks like!


Keep in mind this is only cut to .3" and i've only cut it at this HOC twice. Once I scalp and then maintain at .125 it should be even thicker.


----------



## southernguy311

This is awesome to see


----------



## DFWdude

Scalped down to .100". Fired up the irrigation system only to realize an irrigation line was cracked under the green. Good times


----------



## DFWdude

Pretty solid domination line out front


----------



## DFWdude

@Redtwin Figured the best way to beat wavy stripes is to embrace them!


----------



## Redtwin

Cool look. I may have to try that around my fire pit.


----------



## DFWdude

Starting to come back after last week's scalping.


----------



## Humbert810

May I suggest this for your signature? Take mine below, change the link to yours and name whatever you would like! By the way, gorgeous lawn and the putting green is coming along nicely. I can only dream one day my lawn will look this good!

url=http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=36168]Humbert's Common Bermuda Renovation[/url

Make sure you add the [ at the beginning and ] at the end!


----------



## DFWdude

Humbert810 said:


> May I suggest this for your signature? Take mine below, change the link to yours and name whatever you would like! By the way, gorgeous lawn and the putting green is coming along nicely. I can only dream one day my lawn will look this good!
> 
> url=http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=36168]Humbert's Common Bermuda Renovation[/url
> 
> Make sure you add the [ at the beginning and ] at the end!


Done. Thanks for the tip, and for digging the lawn!


----------



## DFWdude

Memorial Day mow. Green is having trouble regrowing over the 4" drain pipe.


----------



## DFWdude

Green update for anyone following along


----------



## dubyadubya87

Looking good


----------



## DFWdude

dubyadubya87 said:


> Looking good


Many thanks, amigo!


----------



## Dono1183

How often do you have to mow it?


----------



## DFWdude

Dono1183 said:


> How often do you have to mow it?


I dont know what the normal is for a green, so to be safe I mow it daily. Especially since its still coming in.


----------



## Dono1183

DFWdude said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you have to mow it?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what the normal is for a green, so to be safe I mow it daily. Especially since its still coming in.
Click to expand...

👍👍👍 It's filling in really nicely.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Looks great!!!


----------



## Redtwin

Are you still at .125? That's looking solid!


----------



## DFWdude

Redtwin said:


> Are you still at .125? That's looking solid!


Yessir, and thanks!


----------



## DFWdude

I'm estimating 2 more weeks before full, thick coverage. But I may put the cups and flags in ahead of that


----------



## DFWdude

Fresh mow


----------



## DFWdude

Green status


----------



## DFWdude

Did this one by hand. Wish I had the hole tool, but $250 is steep!

Not an ideal location, but I got impatient and put it where the turf was pretty bare. I'll do the other two in better locations.


----------



## DFWdude

I regraded the area above the drainage line, so that grass is starting to come back.



I will install cup 3 tomorrow.


----------



## DFWdude

If im mowing in 100degree heat, might as well enjoy it!


----------



## monsonman

:lol: looking good!


----------



## DFWdude

monsonman said:


> :lol: looking good!


Its gotta be lawn of the year, right?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude




----------



## Deltahedge

The lawn and green are looking great! I can tell from the pictures how massive the area is that you're walk mowing. Awesome work and effort. I'm maintaining a similar size area with a 260SL.


----------



## Humbert810

DFWdude said:


>


That green looks to have made a great recovery from the recent excavation!


----------



## DFWdude

Humbert810 said:


> DFWdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That green looks to have made a great recovery from the recent excavation!
Click to expand...

Thanks, it is doing well! But truth be told, there are a few thin spots out of the picture. But they are growing well and should be covered up soon.

Thanks for following along


----------



## DFWdude

@dubyadubya87 it is even thicker coverage than it was!


----------



## DFWdude

PGR'd the front today and the green 3 days ago. Its a brave new world...


----------



## dubyadubya87

DFWdude said:


> @dubyadubya87 it is even thicker coverage than it was!


 That turf is tighter than Fort Knox.


----------



## Austinite

Looking good!! Keep it up DFWdude!!


----------



## DFWdude

Thanks y'all!

Got a mow in today at lunch

Green:


Green:


Main area:


----------



## Dono1183

Dang man. Looking good.


----------



## Humbert810

DFWdude said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> Got a mow in today at lunch


Woohoo that is looking GOOOD :thumbup:


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

Mowed



The green, while suppressed with PGR, is still growing at a decent rate. Might up the treat rate slightly next time.


----------



## Chadwicktr

@DFWdude how do you like your 26inch? I've got about 10k in the front and 15k in the back yard. Just started using a 20 inch california trimmer, but if I continue doing the back too, I need something bigger…


----------



## DFWdude

Being that I started with a 20" cali, then a 25" I really love the 26. However, I am keeping my eyes peeled for a used riding reel bc even with 26 the back takes me an hour.


----------



## Deltahedge

DFWdude said:


> Being that I started with a 20" cali, then a 25" I really love the 26. However, I am keeping my eyes peeled for a used riding reel bc even with 26 the back takes me an hour.


I'm in the same boat, and I keep switching what I want from a Triplex, to a Ventrac (With reel mowing attachment), to an Husqvarna Auto-mower (With fairway kit).


----------



## DFWdude

I didnt like the automower in the short time i tried it. 
Plus if i'm maintaining short bermuda, i want the stripes!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Nice work man! Love the green.


----------



## DFWdude

Struggling to keep the main area green due to the heat & lack of rain, but the green is tip top. Can even see some stripes at .175"


----------



## Dono1183

Green is looking great!


----------



## DFWdude

Drought and 106 degrees every day is taking a serious toll. Irrigation has been set to life-support mode and there is now a DNR in place


----------



## Redtwin

:shocked: What does the green look like?


----------



## DFWdude

@Redtwin



The green will still get plenty of water 
Pls ignore this morning's worm castings.


----------



## DFWdude

Sad and frustrating mowing 1/2 dormant grass


----------



## clbphllps

That green is looking nice! At least when it does rain, that Bermuda will come back in a moment.


----------



## DFWdude

This is tragic, after 49,000 gallons of water usage over the last month


----------



## H12Mike

I hear ya! We used 41k last month and through yesterday we have used 41,500 gallons so far this month. There is not much you can do when the daytime temps are 108 and no rain in sight for the last 50 days.


----------



## DFWdude

The green is still jamming


----------



## Redtwin

The rest of your yard should perk back up quickly as soon as you all get some rain over there.


----------



## DFWdude

Redtwin said:


> The rest of your yard should perk back up quickly as soon as you all get some rain over there.


Yeah, looking forward to that happening in SEPT!


----------



## DFWdude

That's it, I'm buying an electric car! 
Wait, no I'm not.

55 days and counting without rain.


----------



## Deltahedge

Even though the drought is taking its toll on the yard, it still looks good, and will bounce back at some point. I admire your dedication to maintaining such a large area with a reel. In my 17k sqft front yard, I cut off part of the reel mowed area to let it grow back up to rotary mower HOC.


----------



## DFWdude

Thanks @Deltahedge 
I am hoping to find a riding reel this winter, such that I can tackle the back in much less time.

Front yard is small enough to still water effectively in this heat. At least passerbys cant really see the back.


----------



## DFWdude

In an ironic twist of fate, the moles have returned to the front yard. Damnit


----------



## Deltahedge

Of course they have. They can't just let you enjoy the front yard. That would be too easy. They heard you talking about the front yard looking good for the passersby and just can't let that happen without a fight.


----------



## DFWdude

Deltahedge said:


> Of course they have. They can't just let you enjoy the front yard. That would be too easy. They heard you talking about the front yard looking good for the passersby and just can't let that happen without a fight.


This happened. Seriously. 100%. 
   

I hate them with a passion. The best success I've had catching them (4x) is via flooding the tunnel system and catching them when they come out for air. But that ruins the yard. 
Poison works, but then the rotting animal seems to ruin that area of the yard. 
Traps have been only minimally successful, with the pole trap catching zero and the scissor trap catching 2.


----------



## DFWdude

Just mowed, and it looked better after the spring scalp.


----------



## DFWdude

Heard that we had some rain while we were out of town. Looks a bit more green?


----------



## DFWdude

The main area is definitely coming out of dormancy!


----------



## DFWdude

Returning to green post-rain! Ready for a lunch time mow


----------



## DFWdude

Not too bad, all things considered! .35" hoc

I wanted to round the back edge of the green, hence the fresh scalp there.


----------



## Humbert810

DFWdude said:


> Not too bad, all things considered! .35" hoc
> 
> I wanted to round the back edge of the green, hence the fresh scalp there.


I see green!


----------



## DFWdude

It is growing like a weed!


----------



## DFWdude

Still some brown spots, but i'll gladly take this vs one month ago's status


----------



## DFWdude

Ready for a mow. Its growing faster than ever


----------



## Redtwin

That came out of the drought nicely! The green is still looking sweet!


----------



## 7824

Great looking lawn! It makes me want to run around on it.


----------



## DFWdude

Thanks @Redtwin and @learningeveryday!

The green still gets mowed daily, even on pgr...And it still makes clippings. I toyed with the idea of more pgr, but was afraid to nuke it. No sense in pressing my luck since I mow it daily anyway.

Im planning to double the green size next year, and hopefully find a good riding reel during winter. But the 260 has been a beast. Zero complaints


----------



## DFWdude

Morning dew looking good today


----------



## DFWdude

Looks like the mower is bobbing in some areas, even w a fresh bl and applying upward force on the handle. I dont think i'll verticut it at this point.


----------



## Redtwin

I'm in the same position. I'm jonesing for a good verticut but feel it is too late to get too aggressive with it this season.


----------



## DFWdude

Not that hot today, but brutal humidity


----------



## Redtwin

Looks like you are getting some floating on the John Deere. I'm having the same issue in some of my stronger areas.


----------



## DFWdude

Redtwin said:


> Looks like you are getting some floating on the John Deere. I'm having the same issue in some of my stronger areas.


Yup. We talked about this on WED 

Like you, I'm not willing to verticut this late in the season. It will all come off in the spring!


----------



## Redtwin

DFWdude said:


> Yup. We talked about this on WED


LOL! I totally blanked on that one!


----------



## DFWdude

Mowing

https://youtu.be/aU2j1Ci-Q9A


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## Humbert810

You must be getting some much needed rain! It is rebounding very nicely. Looks great. Always love your updates!


----------



## Koozie

Looks great! Are you using the 260sl for your green as well? If so, how long does it take you to change the HOC?


----------



## DFWdude

Thanks @Humbert810 and @Koozie!

We actually haven't had any rain in a week, maybe more. But what we did get sure kicked things into high gear! Im struggling to keep up, esp with a herniated disc!

I use my cali 20" for a perimeter pass bc it doesnt have transport axles. It gets nice and close to the fence. Then I use the 260 for everything else, including the green. It takes maybe 5min to chance HOC. Hardest part is pulling that pig up onto the kickstand so I can install the transport wheels before leaning it back to adjust the HOC. My homemade speed link saves alot of time, and money over the deere part!


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

Hitting the road tomorrow so I took the green down an extra .020"

Pre-cut


Post-cut


----------



## DFWdude

Was gone all week, so I took it down to .33". Going to leaf blow the clipping stripes this afternoon.

Green is still at 0.15"


----------



## DFWdude

6 days since the last mow. Back down to .330, and I’m surprised that i’m not taking so much off that its brown afterward.


----------



## Deltahedge

Looking great as always!


----------



## DFWdude

Current state of reel & bedknife


----------



## DFWdude

Green status, hoc .165


----------



## DFWdude

Still looking decent for mid-oct, but much worse than last year at the same time. The drought took a toll


----------



## DFWdude

Replacing the bedknife on the 260















P


----------



## DFWdude

just a few close-ups of the green. Seems to be slowly fading out with fall. 
Mowed it at .165” today


----------



## DFWdude

Lawn status, 19 OCT.


----------



## rotolow

Spent the last couple hours enjoying this from start to finish. Inspirational! Surprised no one has asked the real question here, what's your handicap? Has your putting improved since you put in the green?

Cheers man, enjoy the off season. 😄


----------



## DFWdude

rotolow said:


> Spent the last couple hours enjoying this from start to finish. Inspirational! Surprised no one has asked the real question here, what's your handicap? Has your putting improved since you put in the green?
> 
> Cheers man, enjoy the off season. 😄


Would you believe that I have not played a round of golf in 7 years? Sad, but true....but I will remedy that very soon.
Putting has definitely improved though 

Thanks for checking out the journal!


----------



## DFWdude

Mowed the green and will tackle the rest tomorrow.


----------



## DFWdude

first mow of NOV ‘22


----------



## DFWdude

Temps crashing into the low 30s at night starting Saturday, so this might be the last green shot of the year


----------



## Dono1183

Your lawn recovered really well from the crazy summer drought conditions.


----------



## DFWdude

Snuck in a lunchtime mow ahead of tomorrows rain and plumetting temps


----------



## DFWdude

I always enjoy this time of the year, when my grass stays green way longer than everyone else’s


----------



## Twodollarblue

DFWdude said:


> I always enjoy this time of the year, when my grass stays green way longer than everyone else’s
> 
> View attachment 3743


WOW, it’s not even close.


----------



## DFWdude

Just a pic of most of the gear. Moved it out bc I am epoxy coating the garage.


----------



## DFWdude

28 degrees. Solid frost, but the green said not today!


----------



## DFWdude

Went to knock out the potential last mow of the season and hit a rock. Bent a reel blade, which hit the bedknife. Clang clang clang clang. 
Hoping a grind will even it back out. If not, new reel and knife it is. 
At least it happened now, and not when I need to mow every few days.


----------



## DFWdude

well, i couldnt let things sit. Took a small crescent wrench to the bent blades, put a piece of hard maple between a blade and the knife so the reel couldnt turn, and bent the blades back. Then hit the freshly bent blades with a dremel just enough to match the profile as best I could. Bit of backlapping later, and she seems ready to mow again


----------



## Deltahedge

Crisis averted!!!


----------



## DFWdude

All things considered, not bad for mid DEC.


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## DFWdude

After months of searching, I finally found and won a triplex at auction in WI over the holidays. Hot-shot driver dropped it off today.
John Deere 2500e, diesel. 11 blade reels. Grass baskets included. Honestly, not sure of the year. Took it for a test pass out back and everything seems to work as it should.
have a new seat on the way, and I’ll get into the cutting units shortly after i change all the fluids.


----------



## ag_fishing

DFWdude said:


> After months of searching, I finally found and won a triplex at auction in WI over the holidays. Hot-shot driver dropped it off today.
> John Deere 2500e, diesel. 11 blade reels. Grass baskets included. Honestly, not sure of the year. Took it for a test pass out back and everything seems to work as it should.
> have a new seat on the way, and I’ll get into the cutting units shortly after i change all the fluids.
> 
> View attachment 4671
> View attachment 4673
> View attachment 4674


That’s going to save you so much time. Do you do anything different for the green vs the rest of the yard in regards to fertilizer and water? I think I’m going to attempt that this year since I have two mowers now and don’t need to mess with changing the HOC every mow.


----------



## DFWdude

@ag_fishing the only thing that I do differently with the green is PGR & mow frequency.


----------



## DFWdude

One cutting unit done, 2 to go.
Local shop wanted $550 to do this


----------



## DFWdude

Bedknives 2 & 3 are pretty worn, so I’ll replace all three


----------

